# زخارف و خلفيات لتصاميم إسلامية



## oxygeen (2 ديسمبر 2008)

أبحث عن زخارف و خلفيات و خطوط للتصاميم إسلامية ،و ذلك لإنجاز تصميم مإذنة و محراب مسجد بطراز مغاربي قيد الإنجاز
أرجو المساعدة و أجر الجميع على الله


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (3 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي انا ما فهمت شو اللي بدك ياه بالتحديد؟؟
نشالله منساعدك مشان المسجد بس حدد طلبك بالضبط لو سمحت


----------



## oxygeen (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا مهندسة دنيا على الرد
هذه أمثلة عما أبحث لكن بحجم أكبر أو فيكتوريال(dwg, wmf...) لو أمكن.. لإنجاز الرندر


----------



## hiba (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

هذه بعض الصور لنقوش إسلامية

http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=Islamic%20patterns&w=all&s=int

http://www.molon.de/galleries/Morocco/Marrakech/Medersa/

http://www.blackhirst.com/islamicpatterns/index.html

http://www.vam.ac.uk/collections/asia/islamic_gall/index.html


----------



## oxygeen (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا أخت هبة على المشاركة
لكن صور flickr محمية من التحميل
كما اني ابحث عن صور يمكن استعمالها كـ TEXTURE 
يعني ليست "منظور" إن صح القول
أو دروس لكيفية رسم و إستخراج هذه الزخارف ودلالاتها
على العموم هذه بعض الروابط الجيدة التي وجدتها حتى الآن:
http://www.mi.sanu.ac.yu/vismath/wichmann2007/penrose.html
http://www.cgl.uwaterloo.ca/~csk/projects/starpatterns
http://www.cgl.uwaterloo.ca/~csk/phd
http://www.maths2art.co.uk/projects.htm
http://www.cgl.uwaterloo.ca/~csk/phd
وهذا رابط لبرنامج رائع لرسم الزخارف الإسلامية
http://www.cgl.uwaterloo.ca/~csk/washington/taprats

أرجو أن تفيدكم


----------



## oxygeen (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذا كتاب عن أصول رسم الزخارف
http://www.cgl.uwaterloo.ca/~csk/phd/kaplan_diss_full_print.pdf


----------



## ucancam (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي يوجد زخارف اسلامية رائعة وجاهزة على خطزط برنامج MicroSoft WORD 2003 أو الأحدث حيث يمكن فتحها عن طريق برنامج Corel Drew 11 وتحويلها إلى PLT ,DXF والعمل عليها 
أنا جربتها واشتغلت لمسجد أبواب وكذلك منبر بزخارف جميلة
والله ولي التوفيق


----------

